# silverado mystery clunk



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

2012 1500 has a random clunk that sounds like someone is hitting the bottom of the cab with a rubber mallet. No rhyme or reason. Never when I put it in gear and u joints are new, sometimes going fast, sometimes slow, sometimes straight, sometimes turning, sometimes it feels like the front end, sometimes feels like the rear. Happens sometimes once a day, sometimes 10 times. Driving me crazy. Any ideas all new front brakes


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

sstorey said:


> 2012 1500 has a random clunk that sounds like someone is hitting the bottom of the cab with a rubber mallet. No rhyme or reason. Never when I put it in gear and u joints are new, sometimes going fast, sometimes slow, sometimes straight, sometimes turning, sometimes it feels like the front end, sometimes feels like the rear. Happens sometimes once a day, sometimes 10 times. Driving me crazy. Any ideas all new front brakes


I'm not sure when the transfer case was corrected. I know I replaced to transfer case on my 2004 2006 GM. Philbilly will no better he has and had a load of GM over the years,


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Check the shock mounts - if they’re loose, you get random banging that seems hard to pinpoint.


----------



## scaping (Apr 12, 2017)

Just had some clunking my self brought it to my mechanic and just in time told me my ball joints were gone i mean gone was luck wheel didn't fall out.Just had an inspection done last February and i only use it for plowing.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a 2012 chevy 1500 shortbed. mine does the same thing.Researched it and found it's pretty common.The slip yoke is the culprit for mine.Chevy claims it won't hurt the truck and they do have a fix for it but try getting them to fix it.upgrade i think is a new coated yoke spline what the coating is i have forgotten.Search GM Truck Fourms and enter tranny clunk and you will see the complaints. I find if I use the manual shift mode it doesn't do it.Mine will make the clunk in regular auto mode only. Hope this helps.Some have taken the driveshaft off greased up the yoke and it helps for awhile


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

lift truck, ck. shake tire for movement, n-s /e-w hubs? tie rods. use a pry bar lift tire off the ground up/down while
looking @ upper/lower ball joints for movement. just a start? Good luck  lowblue:


----------



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks everybody haven't had time yet. My mechanic is busy as hell and I've been fishing because the weather has been good lately but I'll let you know I hope it isn't the slip yoke problem, that sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

2007 trucks was when the pump rub was corrected.

From the randomness, I would first least to believe that the slip yoke is the issue. 

But, check your body mounts and mount bolts also.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Could it be the intermediate shaft in the steering? I know we've replaced many of them and they clunk a year or so later.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> 2007 trucks was when the pump rub was corrected.
> 
> From the randomness, I would first *LEAD* to believe that the slip yoke is the issue.
> 
> But, check your body mounts and mount bolts also.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So while GM's don't ride like a lumber wagon, they just sound like one??? Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So while GM's don't ride like a lumber wagon, they just sound like one??? Thumbs Up


Eggsacly


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So while GM's don't ride like a lumber wagon, they just sound like one??? Thumbs Up


Not if you turn the radio up...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Not if you turn the radio up...


What's that Kenneth?


----------



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

Does the slip yoke sound like someone hitting the bottom of the cab with a sledge hammer?


----------



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm trying to swap my snow-pro 3000 from my 99 Silverado to my2012 Silverado and can't find pushplates Curtis factory says they don't have any and aren't making any more. Anybody know why? 99 single cab shorted best driveway plow ever but now she finally broke in half the only place left I haven't patched. Replaced the tubes twice, 7 plates on the frame. Now its cracked by the torsion bar gas tank crossmember. 180000 runs like a champ. Sometimes you get a good one. The truck, not the wife lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

sstorey said:


> I'm trying to swap my snow-pro 3000 from my 99 Silverado to my2012 Silverado and can't find pushplates Curtis factory says they don't have any and aren't making any more. Anybody know why? 99 single cab shorted best driveway plow ever but now she finally broke in half the only place left I haven't patched. Replaced the tubes twice, 7 plates on the frame. Now its cracked by the torsion bar gas tank crossmember. 180000 runs like a champ. Sometimes you get a good one. The truck, not the wife lol


Try Storks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

sstorey said:


> I'm trying to swap my snow-pro 3000 from my 99 Silverado to my2012 Silverado and can't find pushplates Curtis factory says they don't have any and aren't making any more. Anybody know why? 99 single cab shorted best driveway plow ever but now she finally broke in half the only place left I haven't patched. Replaced the tubes twice, 7 plates on the frame. Now its cracked by the torsion bar gas tank crossmember. 180000 runs like a champ. Sometimes you get a good one. The truck, not the wife lol


I know nothing about Curtis but if I was to guess that they are like every other plow manufacturer and have come out with newer connection system since 99 and have phased out the old system.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

sstorey said:


> Does the slip yoke sound like someone hitting the bottom of the cab with a sledge hammer?


sometimes mine sounds like a a gentle thud sometimes it's a WTF it all depends what conditions exist between the drive train and the motor.And the sound travels around,front -back-side it really is weird.Like yours it can go days without issues and then start up for awhile. whatever it is i hope you can get it solved.


----------



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

Rusty what year is your truck ? I still haven't had anyone look at it but it wasn't making any noise when I bought it used with 60,000


----------



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

Never mind I see now its a 2012 ill let you know what I find out


----------



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

How is that truck to plow with my 99 short bed was the best!


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

sstorey said:


> How is that truck to plow with my 99 short bed was the best!


I down sized from a 2010-3500 with a 8.5 ex v fisher to this 1500 and i like it plows good and rides a lot better,great for driveways.


----------



## bam bam (Dec 18, 2008)

You have nerf bars ?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone determined the thumping? My Silverado does this too.
New control arms, ball joints tie rod ends, steering gear box and front shocks and still a light thump that seems to be under the back of the cab.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Has anyone determined the thumping? My Silverado does this too.
> New control arms, ball joints tie rod ends, steering gear box and front shocks and still a light thump that seems to be under the back of the cab.


Its an 06 extended cab long box 6.0 gas if that makes a difference.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

check your torsion bar mount bushings. the stock ones are riveted to the frame, replacements bolt in. mine were sloppy but i also found the bolts holding the crossmember to the bushings to be loose....causing the clunk.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

zlssefi said:


> check your torsion bar mount bushings. the stock ones are riveted to the frame, replacements bolt in. mine were sloppy but i also found the bolts holding the crossmember to the bushings to be loose....causing the clunk.


Thanks, I'll do that. Makes sense , because it seems to be under the seat.


----------



## sstorey (Dec 16, 2017)

Ended up being a sway bar link


----------

